

Ask HN: Resources for good iOS apps architecture? - ratsimihah

Most books don&#x27;t really deal with that aspect of development. Maybe something along good design patterns?
======
wattson12
There are some good resources on objc.io, first edition especially:
[http://www.objc.io/issue-1/](http://www.objc.io/issue-1/)

Its not exactly an overall architecture post, mainly talking about lighter
view controllers but thats probably the biggest issue with iOS

~~~
ratsimihah
That's a really good resource. Clean and well-written. Thanks!

------
tlack
Major +1. I find it so much harder to grok the overall gestalt of a
development environment than to just understand the classes and data types.
Same goes for Angular, which I currently find maddeningly awkward. Have trees,
need forest.

